# Aurora Aperture introduces a next generation rear mount filter system



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 15, 2020)

> *Irvine, California, May 15th, 2020* – Aurora Aperture Inc. today has introduced a next-generation rear mount filter system.
> The new next-generation rear mount filter system supports the Canon 11-24mm F4L USM and other select Canon wide-angle lenses, Nikon AF-S 14-24mm f/2.8G, Sigma 14-24mm F2.8 DG HSM Art EF mount and Sigma 14mm F1.8 DG HSM Art EF mount, Sigma 14-24mm F2.8 DG DN Art E and L mount, and Sony 12-24mm F4 G.
> *Now available on Kickstarter*
> “In 2017 we introduced a rear mount filter system for the Canon EF 11-24mm F4L USM: The Aurora Aperture CR format, an industry-first rear mount glass filter,” said Jeff Chen, founder, and CEO of Aurora Aperture Inc. “The next generation rear mount filter system is a major upgrade from the CR format filter system. It expands supported lenses to several other popular ultra-wide-angle lenses, at the same time adds more filter choices. More importantly, the new...



Continue reading...


----------



## koenkooi (May 15, 2020)

I just got the simple EF-RF adapter filter in the mail today, I'm curious to see how much light pollution this filter can remove.


----------



## deleteme (May 15, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> *Continue reading...*


Considering how sensitive my 11-24 is to rear element dust showing up in images I am not enthusiastic about adding two more surfaces to increase my misery.


----------



## fox40phil (May 15, 2020)

The list is really strange...



Not the 16-35 f/2.8 III and not the f/4.0  ?!

And also not the Sigma 12-24 f/4.0?

But I love the idea! Would be perfect if this would fit on each lense tho!


----------



## Malm (May 15, 2020)

Hi!

Why not Canon ES 16-35/4? That lens already has a 77mm filter thread and most users already have a set of 77mm filters. So I assume that the market for that lens is simply too small.

Light pollution filter? That will be a Neodymium/Redhancer/Clear night/... filter in this case. They only work against sodium vapour light (which are more and more replaced by LED), they also reduce some other parts of the spectrum without light pollution and they double the exposure time. Removal of light pollution for astro is best done in post processing and the effect of this filter for normal night photography can also be emulated in post processing. Keep your money for something useful!


----------



## Del Paso (May 15, 2020)

Normalnorm said:


> Considering how sensitive my 11-24 is to rear element dust showing up in images I am not enthusiastic about adding two more surfaces to increase my misery.


The risk of dust on the rear lens was the reason why Hasselblad produced their SWC (super wide) with a fixed Zeiss 38 mm 6 x 6. wide angle lens.


----------



## EverydayPhotographer (May 16, 2020)

It’s a neat idea, technical challenges aside. But what happens when it gets dislodged and then rattles around in there with your sensor?


----------



## perfpix (May 17, 2020)

If the poor and amateurish quality of their website is any indication of the quality of their filters, I wouldn't want one. I tried to figure out what I'd buy for my 11-24 but gave up.


----------



## melgross (May 18, 2020)

This is interesting. I wonder how much this degrades the IQ? When the lens manufacturer does this, as Canon does with several long lenses, and their EF to R adapter, they take optics into account, and rarely use glass filters because of the degradation. Unless, that is, they include a clear, coated glass for when there is no filter being used (preferably fron the lens manufacturer) so that it”s part of the calculated optical system.


----------



## Maximilian (May 19, 2020)

Not a product for my kit. 

I can understand the idea behind it, but when I want to make serious nature photog with WA/UWA lenses my most important filter would be a graduated ND where I can decide the level of the horizon by shifting it in my filter holder. Try to do so with a rear mount filter system 

Luckily they don't offer a CPL for it. That would have made it bonkers


----------

